# Concerning Sleep Positions...



## VeganStar (Jul 7, 2012)

Recently, I have noticed that my one rat, Ellyssa (who is probably about 5-7 months old [maybe, older]) has been lying in some rather peculiar sleep positions. Sometimes, it's just like an arm stretched out of her bed or something (like a person might do), or sometimes, she's sprawled out on her stomach almost flat...And, I get worried, and take her out to make sure that she's okay, and she's often rather sluggish (probably because the human just woke her up :-S). But, today, I was panicked at the position I found her laying in. I came downstairs and saw her lying on her back with one of her two-month-old nieces with whom she lives laying on her stomach. It was very bizarre, and I was *extremely* concerned (as I've never seen any animal other than a cat laying on his or her back unless something is seriously wrong). She was on her back, with all of her feet upward/showing...It was extremely disconcerting. :-\ I got her niece to get off of her, and thought that she would turn over right away, but she was in no hurry to do so. I had to sort of turn her over myself (which worried me even more). And, when I took her out, she seemed very sluggish/lethargic, and like squishy (for lack of a better word)--Like she wouldn't tense any of her muscles up, and was just letting herself be manipulated (she's been like that a few times before, when woken). After a little bit, she seemed fine again, and went about her usual stuff...So, I'm not sure if I have anything to be concerned about with her...But, it was definitely disconcerting to find her laying on her back like that, and I wanted to ask around to see if anyone else's rats have exhibited similar behavior, and if it's something that I should be concerned about. (My parents said that it might just have been because it's hot [although, we have a dehumidifier in the basement, so it's never incredibly hot down there]....And, I'm hoping that it was just something like that, or her trying to get comfy. [Maybe, she just really like sleep.]) But, I'm a worrier, and it worried me, so I wanted to see if anyone could weigh in.

~*Kristin Star*

PS-She, also, does this weird thing all the time, that my other rats do not...She moves her mouth almost constantly, as if she's biting up and down, but without bringing her teeth together. Does anything like that sound familiar to anyone?!


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

As long as she perks up once you wake her, no stress, rats get really relaxed sometimes.

http://australianratforum.com/forum...12-Online-Rat-Show!-Best-Playing-Dead-Entries


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

All sounds normal to me.


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sometimes rats lay on their backs when its hot because I think that for some reason that helps them stay cooler. 

Also, don't worry about your rat being sluggish when she first wakes up, its normal. A lot of people are like that too! Lol


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sometimes rats lay on their backs when its hot because I think that for some reason that helps them stay cooler. 

Also, don't worry about your rat being sluggish when she first wakes up, its normal. A lot of people are like that too! Lol 

Sorry, for some reason it posted twice.. ^


----------



## VeganStar (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I'm a worrier...and, lately, those girls have been kicking that into over-drive. Apparently, this trend of sleeping on one's back has now spread...So, at different times I've come down there and found Ellyssa, or one of the little ones lying like that...and, her sister seems to be shifting in that direction, too. But, as long as it doesn't spark concern, that's good. I'm glad that they're able to get relaxed (especially, my Lacey [Ellyssa's sister], as she has a lot of emotional/stress issues).
It's not too hot down there, but it's probably more so than usual, lately. And, the only bed that was in there was a fleecy one, and when they're hot, they're like, 'Are you kidding me?!' (lol). Gave them a piece of PVC pipe, today, though, which, surely, is a LOT cooler, and they've been enjoying shoving themselves in it. -)) (Although, 3-4 rats piled up on each other doesn't seem like a cooler way to sleep! lol).
~*Kristin*

PS-How many hours a day would you estimate that rats tend to sleep? Because, mine seem to sleep a lot of the time. (And, does anyone else luv their little yawns?! )


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

My rats sleep in all kinds of crazy positions.. Lol. I've seen them on their sides, backs, tummies, hands through bars, faces through bars, head tucked..Everything. It's hard to say how long my guys sleep.. Every time I walk in on them they jump awake and climb to get out Lol. My guys are mainly night sleepers though (Thankfully), but they still sleep a few hours during the day.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Rats cool themselves primarily through their tails, but if it's really warm they will lay on their back in order to use their paws to cool themselves. At that point it's time to help them out with fans, frozen bricks, etc. 

On the other hand, it may just be comfy! lol 









And even if it doesn't look comfy to us....










It's not unusual for them to be very sluggish when woken from a sound sleep. Unless you're seeing other signs of illness like sneezing or lethargy, I'd say it all sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

I take advantage of when they're still snoozy. Female rats are very energetic and adventurous. So when I wake up in the morning I'll steal a sleepy Moo or Kota and take them to bed to rape them of snuggles while they're still vulnerable. >:3 

My rats sleep in odd positions too. Mika likes to sleep on her side like normal. Dakota just sprawls wherever and however, and Moo likes to sleep standing up and curled with her nose in her crotch. When it's really hot, Mika lays with her feet in the air too, but it's no use because the girls all still pile on top of her.


----------



## VeganStar (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, mine often pile--especially, since the introduction of a new tube...Everyone wants to be in it--Usually, three of the four will pile in there at once (and I'm like, "make sure you can all breathe!").
My lone boy just got his own new digs, where he's got an upside-down "space pod" to hang out in, and two tubes, so he's got it made. My girls are currently in a sort of cramped situation because My Dad is going to be working on a really nice cage.

I found Ellyssa sleeping in a position like that earlier....She like somersaults her head under, and before she had her arms slumped over her lower half, and her head tucked--so strange.

I don't know if it's just because I operate on a weird schedule (like half-nocturnal and wacky), but I feel like my little ones (I have rats, mice, and a hamster) don't have any set schedule (though two of my mice, Draco and Sammy don't want to be woken until about 9pm). I find my rats all conched-out like every other time I'm down there. They'll be awake, then totally asleep--It's weird. Should I worry if they're sleeping too much?...Or, again, might it just be the heat, the close-quarters, and the being covered in fur?

~*Kristin*

(Oh, and ADORABLE pictures, BTW!)


----------



## VeganStar (Jul 7, 2012)

I've been keeping a fan on the rats most of the time, now, and that seems to ease things for them. I do still worry about them, though, as I do find them in concerning positions from time-to-time. But, as long as they're breathing, I guess it's alright...It's rather adorable when they lay in bizarre positions, as long as I know they're okay!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

That all sounds normal to me. My old squishy Alban has always slept in some bizarre positions. His favorite is to lie on his side with all four legs stretched straight out. It used to scare me when he was a baby (and he still scares my boyfriend when he does that xD) but I quickly discovered that he wasn't really dead like I thought, and just likes to sleep funny. As long as she wakes up if roused, then you're okay and so is she.


----------



## Egween (Jul 9, 2012)

There are a few things you can do to keep them cooler if the weather gets too hot. I like to put a frozen water bottle wrapped in foil (so it doesn't drip on them) on the top of their cage near where they sleep anyway and put a bowl over it. The bowl keeps the cool air concentrated down towards the ratties. They love sleeping under it and it creates a nice cool spot for them. You can put the water bottle over a hammock or just a flat spot they like to lay. My boys love it even when the a/c is running! 
You can also give them refrigerated tiles to sleep on if you think it's getting just too hot.


----------

